# Moving to KL



## sathyanril (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I am moving to KL in Jan 2011. My office is near Ampang (Jalan Tu Razak). I am married with wife and a baby. So would be looking for house mostly 2 bhk. Can anyone tell me which would be the best place to stay so that the house rent are cheap and also safe. And also how much the rent would be..

It would not be an issue for me to travel by train and get to office. Looking forward for kind reply. 

Friendly,

Sathyan


----------

